# YONGNUO YNE3-RX Receiver for RT system / now available



## AvTvM (Mar 16, 2015)

http://flashhavoc.com/yongnuo-yne3-rx-receiver-released/
Units are now available via ebay and amazon from hkyongnuo and some other vendors @ around 50 USD a piece.



> YNE3-RX RECEIVER FEATURES
> * Supports Flash modes: ETTL, M, M ULTI
> * Supports single contact flash trigger
> * Supports remote shutter function, test firing
> ...





> A USB port for firmware updates, and PC sync port are provided on the side of the case. And a test fire and shutter release button are located on top. - See more at: http://flashhavoc.com/yongnuo-yne3-rx-receiver-released/#sthash.lq0kyG60.dpuf



Compatibility seems to be with Canon 580EX II and 430EX II - but not with earlier models like 580EX, 430EX.

Capabilities/reliability etc. yet to be confirmed, especially as far as HSS and other more advanced features go. 
Since shipments take a while, only few and sketchy first-hand user reports are currently available - see the comments below the linked article on flashhavoc.

If these units work well and reliably, it would finally provide a way to integrate existing 580EX II / 430EX II speedlites into a RT setup, using an RT master (600EX or ST-E3) as well as cheap Yongnuo speedlites. And used prices for Canon 580/430 II's may go up a bit. 

Maybe Shanny, the other Chinese RT-system copycat will soon bring their version of an RT reciever (or transceiver) to market. 

Avaliability of these units may also get Canon to announce a 430EX-RT speedlite ... at last! Plus some extra rounds of cash-back globally for Canon RT gear. ;D


----------



## Pelican (Apr 3, 2015)

I've just got mines.
Based on the User's Manual it is compatible with the Yongnuo YN565EX flash, but it's not working with it (the flash fires, but none of the settings goes through).
I've also tried with 580EX and 550EX but it doesn't work with them too.
I tried to update its firmware and I brick one because there is no checking of any kind on the firmware file, you can flash anything to it.


----------



## Marsu42 (Apr 3, 2015)

AvTvM said:


> Compatibility seems to be with Canon 580EX II and 430EX II - but not with earlier models like 580EX, 430EX.



Ugh? That seems strange, maybe it's more like they didn't test these and thus don't put them on their compat list?



AvTvM said:


> Capabilities/reliability etc. yet to be confirmed, especially as far as HSS and other more advanced features go.



You bet, after the dodgy rt transmitter clone I'd rather wait for the first fw updates and non-fanboi user reviews. 

I'm afraid flash havoc didn't cover themselves in glory with their other overly positive reviews of yn, at least they don't value stability and reliability as much as I have come to. What good is a flash if you cannot 100% rely on it firing, esp. if you've a multi-flash group? When using this on a commercial job, this is as embarrassing as it gets.


----------



## AvTvM (Apr 4, 2015)

Got hold of one of the yn-e3-rx receivers a few days ago. Could not test it yet, since i sold all my Canon 580/430EX II speedlites (and bought multiple 600eX-RT). Will try to borrow a 580EX II from a friend, so i can test the combo YN-E3-RX plus 580ex II with 5D3 and 600Ex-rt as well as canon stE3-rt as master.

Will report findings, but won't be very soon, since i am out of town currently.


----------

